# Film I scored won best screenplay. So I feel like bragging.



## RiffWraith (Mar 2, 2010)

Because, I mean, after all, the screenplay would not be what it is without the score, right? Right.

:| 

But seriously, the film I scored, "War Is A Bitch", did win Best Short Film Screenplay Award at TCIFF. I am happy for the director; he put alot of work into this.

Cheers.


----------



## midphase (Mar 2, 2010)

Congrats....

...now can I be a pain in the ass and ask that someone move this where it belongs (i.e. not in the SAMPLE Talk section)?


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 2, 2010)

And while they're at it maybe they can move that Hewlitt Packard sale thread.


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 2, 2010)

midphase @ Wed Mar 03 said:


> Congrats....
> 
> ...now can I be a pain in the ass and ask that someone move this where it belongs (i.e. not in the SAMPLE Talk section)?



Oh - yeah....sorry if this is in the wrong sec. Feel free to move...


----------



## Peter Alexander (Mar 2, 2010)

RiffWraith @ Tue Mar 02 said:


> Because, I mean, after all, the screenplay would not be what it is without the score, right? Right.
> 
> :|
> 
> ...



That's fantastic, Jeffrey. I'm glad you shared this. It's a great accomplishment and no doubt you put in an awful lot of work, too!

Fabulous! Keep it up!


----------



## snowleopard (Mar 2, 2010)

RiffWraith @ Tue Mar 02 said:


> But seriously, the film I scored, "War Is A Bitch", did win Best Short Film Screenplay Award at TCIFF. I am happy for the director; he put alot of work into this. Cheers.


Shouldn't it be the _writer_ you are happy for?? Too many people give credit for story and dialog to the director, when it's the writer who created it. Then again, maybe the director is also the writer on this film? 

Either way, big props to you for being part of a winning team. o=<


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 2, 2010)

Congrats for winning together as a team - always a good thing.


----------



## Brian Ralston (Mar 2, 2010)

Congrats! Hopefully you can further develop and foster your working relationships there. Building off of these little successes is key. o-[][]-o


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks, guys.  



Peter Alexander @ Wed Mar 03 said:


> ....and no doubt you put in an awful lot of work, too!



Umm, yep!



snowleopard @ Wed Mar 03 said:


> Shouldn't it be the _writer_ you are happy for??



I should have specified that the director and the writer are one and the same. My bad. :roll: 

Cheers.


----------



## JohnG (Mar 3, 2010)

congratulations, Jeff!


----------



## clarkcontrol (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes yes +1


----------



## hbuus (Mar 3, 2010)

It's ok to brag when something like this happens !

Grats, man 

Best,
Henrik


----------



## kid-surf (Mar 3, 2010)

Do the damn thing...you go girl!


----------



## mixolydian (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats, Jeff.


----------

